# snd_hda with VIA : no sound or full sound



## Markand (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello,

A friend has a computer with a HDA VIA codec, he told me when he's trying to increase/decrease volume with mixer nothing happens: in fact only mixer vol 0 or mixer vol 1 change something. The values between 1-100 are the same volume.

This is dmesg about snd_hda with verbose mode :

http://files.malikania.fr/snd-hda.txt

and /dev/sndstat:


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA VIA VT1708S_0 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <HDA VIA VT1708S_0 PCM #1 Digital> (play)
```

It seems increasing / decreasing pcm instead of vol works but I would like a real solution... Thanks

Cheers,


----------

